# Red Alert 2 Eva Speaks, 3 second freeze/lag



## De1337ion (Mar 26, 2006)

Me and my mate like to play command & conquer online together so i recently bought Red Alert 2, it runs fine on my PC, but my mate has a problem whether he's playing online or offline. Whenever Eva Speaks (Unit lost, insufficient funds, etc.) the game freezes for 3 seconds before continuing, if anyone else has had this problem could you please post here.
Check out my computer specs, my PC runs RA2 fine, his PC is alot better than mine so it isn't to do with his PC specs.

Things he has tried:

Updating sound and video card.
Downloading a patch which allows you to play the game without the disc.
He has way above the recommended specs.
He has the same sound card as me.
Deleting RMCACHE.
Reinstalled.
Changed Resolution.
Uninstalling/deleting programs for extra HD space.
Running with and without Yuri's Revenge installed.
Changing compatibility to windows 95.


----------



## eldavo37 (Apr 12, 2006)

De1337ion said:


> Me and my mate like to play command & conquer online together so i recently bought Red Alert 2, it runs fine on my PC, but my mate has a problem whether he's playing online or offline. Whenever Eva Speaks (Unit lost, insufficient funds, etc.) the game freezes for 3 seconds before continuing, if anyone else has had this problem could you please post here.
> Check out my computer specs, my PC runs RA2 fine, his PC is alot better than mine so it isn't to do with his PC specs.
> 
> Things he has tried:
> ...


----------



## eldavo37 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. The game was working fine until I tried to get online and play with some friends. It downloads a game update patch and then whether I'm playing online or not it has a delay everytime something gets completed. I'm running XP and I've heard of alot of problems for installing the game correctly but not for fixing this issue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UtilityCow (Apr 12, 2006)

I Found Your Post In My Search To Fix The Same Problem. Please Let Us Know If You Find Something.

I Have Way More Everything Than Is Required By This Program.


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't got a clue about this game, as I haven't really played these type of games, but I was first going to say is your mates graphics card maybe overheating, but then again there are a few of you with this problem, you could always check the website for patches, or contact their tech support.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

S132 said:


> but then again there are a few of you with this problem,* you could always check the website for patches, or contact their tech support.*


Please wait while I laugh hysterically because of that comment.










OK. First off, Don't bother with the technical support. Westwood sold to EA Games and since then EA Lames did nothing to support RA2. Good luck finding any other possible solutions in thier wonderful, delightful knowledge base (yes that was sarcasim).

Second off, did your friend done any cleaning, as in Disc Cleanup, Defrag etc? Also make sure you are not running anything else in the background that could hamper the sound. Since the game also accesses the CD for the music (background that is) it could be that the CD could be hampering the music, which in turn hamper the sound effects.


----------



## UtilityCow (Apr 12, 2006)

I Was Also Thinking It Might Be CD-ROM Access Delaying The Game, Because Each Delay Seems To Be Closely Timed To The CD Spinning Up.

Any Ideas How To Prevent The Game Accessing CD-ROM Or Keeping The CD Spun Up All the Time To Decrease The Time It Takes To Access Music??

Oh, And Yes, I Checked The Support Sight. No Help Other Than Fixing Performance Related Problems, Which Don't Apply Here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No there is not. But prehaps switching the music off may prevent the CD being accessed for the music.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Total agreement in not understanding either, but lets get things moving I put two more posts here, first the comp's spring clean program, then a request of specs so we can really see what you have got otherwise we're guessing I guess.

Also the real question is: has it ever run on your friend's comp and it his specs we need and comp cleaning is just a good idea to gain performance.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Time to use your "runbox" to clean your computer, 
(all these steps are done with the run box then)

Run Box 
find and press the keys; the Windows flag botton and the R botton together(up pops the runbox)
(all these steps can be simply done by typing commands in the run box then)

Step1 deleting the prefetch files
type, or cut/paste this to runbox: prefetch
press: enter
(the prefetch folder opens)
press: Ctrl botton with the A botton(select all is the same)
press: shift + delete botton(deletes with prompt)

Step2 disc clean up
type or cut/paste this to runbox: cleanmgr.exe
choose drive(normally C: but comps differ)
press: enter(this process can take a long time)

Step3 disc defragmenter
type or cut/paste this to runbox: dfrg.msc 
press enter(this process can take a long time)

Step4 checkdisk
type, or cut/paste this to runbox: chkdsk /f /r
press: enter( black window appears)
press: Y botton
press: enter
reboot the computer(this process is the longest, worse the screen may be lost before hours later the computer arrives at the welcome screen)

Step5 download: clean up.
cleanup
http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/ysspec.htm
run: cleanup

Step6 Start ups
type, or cut/paste this to runbox: msconfig
press: enter
mousemove to: start ups
keep; antivirus related and wanted entries
check: unknown entries
disable: ones you are sure are unneeded.

Good, although this has taken you a long time, I think your computer will thank you for it, and goblins love comps.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, could we see your specs then, write them out one by one or just use this little free program, scan, and copy\paste the log back to here.

sysspecs
http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


----------



## De1337ion (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay, basically, my mate has sorted out the problem, he decided to uninstall the game... then he thought he may aswell try to see if it worked later on, then he set compatibility to windows 98/ME and it works fine now, so if you are having the same problem try doing that


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyway, thanks for posting back. If you feel this thread to be over, could you just mark this thread as "solved" from the "thread tool" botton above,
Sin.,
flea


----------



## irdaze (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi guys, spent a while trying to figure this one out and finaly came up with the answer

its something to do with the last patch 1.06 ( the new language pack)

if the game is installed with out this patch i get no EVA delay only after applying the new one.

so i copied the whole RA2 folder to a backup dir then applied the patch to the original setup

zoom back over to the backup copy and copy the language.MIX file then paste it into the original folder replacing the ones thats there!! (yes there are the same size)

simple - jobs a good one - no more 3 second delay when building etc.

Please let me know if this worked 4 you as I can then paste it into a load of other places?

Ps my pc resets when i'm on the internet only when I win/lose a game anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jay123 (Jul 30, 2006)

Irdaze your a freakn genius. I have spent days, 6 to be exact reading forums and you are the only person that could solve this problem. I have two computers and this issue happend on both, Even my friends computer. Thank U BIG TiME> Jamie:up:


----------



## Maverick3660 (Mar 9, 2008)

I lost my old copy of Red Alert 2 and decided to replace it with the the new Decade pack, but I had some problems with Vista compatibility. Once I got that fixed, I had the same problem with the lag when Eva speaks. Because it is the Decade pack, there is no separate folder for any of the games and the above solution does not apply. I tried to disable Eva, but all I could figure out was to turn off her voice, which was ineffective. I'm out of ideas, so if anyone can help, please do.


----------

